# My favorite lighters



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm a lighter nut (I admit it). But not general lighters, my love is for Cigar lighters. I have accumulated a nice number of em over the years and wanted to share my favorite cigar lighters.

Favorite overall lighter: Blazer CG-001
I'm on my second one (dropped my 1st from some years back and cracked the fuel window). Perfectly sized single jet flame that's wide enough to get your stogie lit and thin enough to perform touchups. this thing is a herfers dream as I lit 26.5 cigars (plus relights and touchups) on 1 fill up. And my lighting style uses heavy fuel as I completely light my cigars with the flame without taking a puff. A more conservative lighting approach could likely get 35 cigars lit on one fill.
Con - flame height is not very adjustable. Adjustment lever barely changes flame height. I've read reviews about issues with the copper thingy that sparks the flame but thankfully I have not had that issue.
















Favorite inexpensive lighter: Ronson Jetlite
Lights everytime. My oldest is over 8 years old and has never given me a day of trouble (works on demand). I can throw any kind of fuel in there and don't have to worry about purging before refilling. The most maintenance free lighter I've owned.
Con - no fuel window, fuel capacity just ok.









Favorite home/tabletop lighter: Alec Bradley Burner
Wonderful wide soft flame than can be adjusted up or down. Gives off the heat of a torch (yep, jet torch like heat from a soft flame...best of both worlds) and has a huge tank. And a bonus, looks good.
Con - no cons really. There isn't a fuel capacity indicator but it's a table lighter so that isn't really expected/necessary.









Favorite soft flame pocketable lighter: Xikar EXII
1st one I received wasn't always reliable but thanks to Xikar's great warranty, I returned it and they sent me a new one. The replacement always works and produces a beautiful soft flame with good width and it has a decent size fuel reservoir. Is also "windproof" as the flame will come back alive if blown out...but if it's windy enough to blow out the flame, a soft flame lighter is not the best option to light your cigar.
Con - no fuel window.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

That's an awesome table-top!

Love my Xikar EX II. So far, it's been reliable, had it about 4 months. As you say, if it's windy enough it does not work but it will resist a breeze.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I love my Ronson's, they've never let me down. I wont spend much money on lighters but if I was gonna it would be on a Blazzer. Oh, and the orange lighters from Harbor Freight are pretty good.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

The Ronson's are incredible lighters. What I've noticed on the darker finish gun metalish newer versions is more texture compared to my old stainless steel version. I like the additional grip on the gun metal versions.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a bunch but my go -to's are the Maxijet and a handful of Ronsons. After the child safety mod I love the Ronsons. I'm really lazy too so I just keep about 5 handy and only refill when all other options are exhausted.


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

My wife had a zippo engraved for me so to keep all parties involved happy I've taken up the art of using a spill each time I light up cause I'm well aware of the noobnisity of using my zippo straight to my sticks!


----------



## Pipelighters (Oct 21, 2012)

Mine definitely is my new replica of the Savinelli IM Corona Old Boy. It is the Pewter Finish with the Pipe Shapes engraved on it. 

You can see it by clicking on my home page on my profile. 

Dan


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just got into smoking and so glad I found this thread, picking me up one of the Ronsons.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

So far i always used the standard cheap Bic cigarette lighters that you can buy just about anywhere for 1$. Last Saturday, i went to my local B & M i checked out is lighter display, he had quite a few expensive ones from Xikar and a few other brands i don't remember. I finally settled for a Nibo Space 7 dual torch lighter. I've only lit to cigars with it so far but i am pleased with it. It sure makes a big difference when compared to the standard Bic !!!


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Kenho21 said:


> Just got into smoking and so glad I found this thread, picking me up one of the Ronsons.


Walmart cig aisle $3.50
Walgreens $5

Good deal anyway you look at it. Then do the 5minute spring removal mod and the value/ performance can't be beat.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

jazzboypro said:


> So far i always used the standard cheap Bic cigarette lighters that you can buy just about anywhere for 1$. Last Saturday, i went to my local B & M i checked out is lighter display, he had quite a few expensive ones from Xikar and a few other brands i don't remember. I finally settled for a Nibo Space 7 dual torch lighter. I've only lit to cigars with it so far but i am pleased with it. It sure makes a big difference when compared to the standard Bic !!!


I am a torch fan. Any soft flame is a pain...... Or maybe I just don't know how to do it.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

nfusion770 said:


> I am a torch fan. Any soft flame is a pain...... Or maybe I just don't know how to do it.


I agree with you on that especially on larger RG


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

nfusion770 said:


> Walmart cig aisle $3.50
> Walgreens $5
> 
> Good deal anyway you look at it. Then do the 5minute spring removal mod and the value/ performance can't be beat.


Woohoo! Just picked up three of them at $3.57 a piece and lit up a smoke with one, seems like some great bang for the buck action goin on with these things. About to do the spring removal mod and the washer removal mod on the adjustment screw. That's why I bought three, I have a tendency to experience the learning curve when taking things apart and putting them back together...


----------



## Jocko124 (Mar 23, 2013)

Is there a write up on these mods for the Ronson on this site? And what exactly do the mods accomplish?


----------



## Jocko124 (Mar 23, 2013)

Never mind....just did a search and found a couple of threads.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

I like that table top, might have to get one of those.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

The visuals on the Ronson mod help:

Ronson Jet Lite Mod - YouTube


----------



## Jocko124 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you Sir. Just got through watching that video and it looks pretty straight forward.


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

Bought three, broke two (may be fixable), successfully modded one though! Works great, the only problem (which isn't too much of a problem at all) is that I have to depress the switch somewhat slowly for the first light after it's been sitting for a while. Other than that though, I'm very happy with it and will probably pick up another to mess around with.

On a side not thought, I did notice that the internals of all three were slightly different (different cases as well), but not so different that the mod was anymore difficult to perform. Just some extra springs and different spacers.


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm really digging the look for that AB Burner, I may have to look for one of those. I agree the Ronsons are hard to beat, I have like 5 of them sitting around and they all seem to work pretty flawlessly. Not too shabby for a $3.50 lighter.


----------



## Pipelighters (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't post a picture on my earlier post, so here it is; my Corona Old Boy (knock off) but just like it!













It has the nice pewter finish, pipe shapes engraved, built in tamp & pick, 90 degree flame....I love it.
Sorry about no picture, don't know the issue. I uploaded it fine and inserted the url for it but still no pic. If you'd like to see it you can go to my profile and click homepage.
Dan


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

The Alec Bradley table lighter is awesome looking. I use a Rocky Patel Diplomat 5 flame at home, but I def would get the Alec Bradley


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the look of the Alec Bradley. Are you supposed to keep it lite, like a candle after use whilst Herfing or turn it off straight away?


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

c10cko said:


> I like the look of the Alec Bradley. Are you supposed to keep it lite, like a candle after use whilst Herfing or turn it off straight away?


Turn them off when not in use. My B&M lounge has them and they are great. Usually pop up on Monster for a good price.


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in the UK, so although I can get a great price from the US online due to the exchange rate, the shipping always kills every deal for me!


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

I must admit I also love the Xikar table light too, although more expensive than the burner.
Anyone any experince of this one?


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

Pipelighters said:


> I didn't post a picture on my earlier post, so here it is; my Corona Old Boy (knock off) but just like it!
> View attachment 43844
> View attachment 43845
> 
> ...


That is a thing of beauty Dan. Links or URL's does not allowed here i think...


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

c10cko said:


> I must admit I also love the Xikar table light too, although more expensive than the burner.
> Anyone any experince of this one?
> View attachment 43846


I almost got this a couple of times and would buy this or the Lotus table top if I want a torch table top lighter.

The feature I appreciate on the AB burner is the ability to easily adjust the flame up or down with a quick twist of the black knob (on the left in the pic below)


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

c10cko said:


> I must admit I also love the Xikar table light too, although more expensive than the burner.
> Anyone any experince of this one?
> View attachment 43846


Great Lighter, I own a few of them and they haven't let me down yet. My Favorite is the Mayan edition, very nice quality for around a Bill (boaters dollar).









:bathbaby:


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

UBAH said:


> Great Lighter, I own a few of them and they haven't let me down yet. My Favorite is the Mayan edition, very nice quality for around a Bill (boaters dollar).
> 
> View attachment 43957
> 
> ...


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

c10cko said:


> UBAH said:
> 
> 
> > Great Lighter, I own a few of them and they haven't let me down yet. My Favorite is the Mayan edition, very nice quality for around a Bill (boaters dollar).
> ...


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

c10cko said:


> I must admit I also love the Xikar table light too, although more expensive than the burner.
> Anyone any experince of this one?
> Visit http://www.swisscubancigars.com/ for more information
> View attachment 43846


Really Good


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ky70 said:


> Favorite inexpensive lighter: Ronson Jetlite
> Lights everytime. My oldest is over 8 years old and has never given me a day of trouble (works on demand). I can throw any kind of fuel in there and don't have to worry about purging before refilling. The most maintenance free lighter I've owned.
> Con - no fuel window, fuel capacity just ok.


One lighter that does challenge the Ronson for the best inexpensive lighter is my $3 jet torch lighter from China. This lighter has the best (strongest and sharpest) single torch flame of any lighter I have, has a huge tank, works everytime with any kind of fuel and would work well as a survival lighter because the flame can be locked on to truely use it as a torch.

I picked the Ronson over this one because the shape/style of the Ronson is more practical for portability but that aside, this Jet torch is even a better value than the Ronson.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I just use my old Zippo liquid fuel. It's been in my pocket since 1984. Yeah I know - the fuel taste etc etc but I don't mind. Plus the thing makes a good flashlight in a pinch because of the orange/yellow, sooty flame and it will still light something in a hurricane.

Not only that, every butane appliance I've ever had - from torches to lighters - has eventually plugged up and quit working. This, even with using the finest filtered, highest quality butane fuel I can get my hands on.


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

Ky70 said:


> One lighter that does challenge the Ronson for the best inexpensive lighter is my $3 jet torch lighter from China. This lighter has the best (strongest and sharpest) single torch flame of any lighter I have, has a huge tank, works everytime with any kind of fuel and would work well as a survival lighter because the flame can be locked on to truely use it as a torch.
> 
> I picked the Ronson over this one because the shape/style of the Ronson is more practical for portability but that aside, this Jet torch is even a better value than the Ronson.


What brand is the Chinese torch?


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aberlour said:


> What brand is the Chinese torch?


Says "Power" on the side but it can be found for $3 on dealextreme if you search for "Jet 1300 c" and it can be found on eBay for a couple of bucks more by searching "Jet torch 1300 c". Look at my pics to make sure you have the right lighter.

I've had 2 of these for a year or 2, and they light everytime with any fuel. Would also be a great camping light as the flame can be locked on and with the large fuel reservoir, I imagine one could run the lighter for approximately 30 minutes before running out of fuel.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

I love my Rocky Patel triple torch lighter. It has a slide out punch at the bottom, and an adjustable flame wheel. It also comes with a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Wjcurrent (Jun 14, 2013)

i bought my first butane lighter and i got a vertigo by integral logistics and it comes with a lifetime warranty and was only $9 cant go wrong..


----------



## gilliam433 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like Im going to try some Ronson's. Thanks for the insight!


----------

